# Un iPad2 ... oui, mais un grand svp !!!



## MathMitch (12 Avril 2011)

Darty semble miser sur la pomme. 
Après avoir longtemps fait la pluie et le beau temps à la télé (partenaire des écrans météo souvenez-vous), ils semblent aujourd'hui avoir jeté leur dévolu sur une autre lucarne. 
Plus petite pour tous mais géante pour eux. 

Un affichage XXL au magasin de Creil Saint-Maximin (9m x 3m).











- Dis Papa, c'est ça le panavision ?
- J'sais pas, j'y suis jamais allé.


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2011)

La Terrasse Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

*sur ce, on déménage ! la prochaine fois, regarde où tu postes, je serais moins conciliant.*


----------



## MathMitch (12 Avril 2011)

Alèm, c'est bien tu sais parler aux gens toi.

J'ai cherché et comme tu le dis "La Terrasse Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"
et comme c'est écrit, pas forcément ne veut pas dire que c'est interdit.

Si tu penses que ce flood est à considérer comme une "Aide et conseils pour iPad 3G et iPad Wi-Fi", et bien je ne sais pas quoi te dire.

La prochaine fois, faute d'être conciliant, soit intelligent.

Bonne soirée


----------



## amine07 (12 Avril 2011)

C'est quand même grave alèm, MathMitch fais son premier post, il a droit à l'erreur comme tous le monde.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

MathMitch a dit:


> Alèm, c'est bien tu sais parler aux gens toi.
> 
> J'ai cherché et comme tu le dis "La Terrasse Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"
> et comme c'est écrit, pas forcément ne veut pas dire que c'est interdit.
> ...





amine07 a dit:


> Maman il est trp méchant le monsieur vert



moi quand je lis ça, je me dis que les boulets sont de sortie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h13 ----------

la prochaine fois, je ne ferais pas mon job de modérateur (re-diriger le sujet, réprimander pour ne pas avoir lu le forum-> cf les liens dans le message&#8230; ça t'aurait au moins évité le ridicule de ta réponse Mathmitch&#8230

je laisserais donc le prochain sujet de nioubie dans La terrasse en compagnie des habitués de la Terrasse&#8230; et le pauvre nioubie victime chouinera pareil&#8230; 


JE FAIS PIPI SUR LES NIOUBIES !​
ils n'ont rien à partager, ils sont juste là comme dans un supermarché


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2011)

C'êtais super intéressant. Aucun respect des règles du forum, images énormes et insulte a modérateur. Je ferme donc avant que cela ne tourne en rond.


----------

